# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  HVAC Estimate

## renovatenewbie

I'm from Newark, NJ. Want to schedule a meeting with a professional for AC installation but have no experience in working with contractors and don't how to begin. I know that firstly i have to get HVAC estimates from different companies. 
Room is 60 square metres. Interested in installation of quality HVAC unit from Trane, Lennox or something like that.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I doubt we'll be much use to you as most of us are from Australia.

----------

